# Heat Riser Tube ????



## Miami Ragtop (Feb 15, 2011)

There is a steel tube on my '66 that runs from the intake manifold to the choke of a Carter AFB. This tube has some type of white fabric over the tube that I can't identify. I call this a heat riser tube a I believe it takes heat from the intake manifold to the bimeatal in the choke. I do not have a picture as I have lost the part or not fount the right parts bag from the rebuild I just did on this 389. I can not find the part (with the fabric) in any of the parts catalogues such as Ames or OPG. I am trying to figure if this fabric was stock and what it is so I can replace if it is original. I did attach a photo of the engine after the rebuild and paint. I still have incorrect valve covers but the right ones are on the way. I want to thank you guys in advance as you are always so knowledgeable and can answer my questions. 
Miami Ragtop


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, it is stock and that white stuff is asbestos. You can buy a replacement choke heat tube with a look alike but non -asbestos sheath in the "help" isle at O'Reilly's or at NAPA. At least you used to be able to! Good luck. The 'heat riser' is the spring loaded flap on the passenger side exhaust manifold.


----------



## Miami Ragtop (Feb 15, 2011)

Thamks Gee


----------



## Miami Ragtop (Feb 15, 2011)

or thanks if no beer after work.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yor Welcobm... LOL!!!!!!!


----------

